# Ready To Head to "The Jack"



## Bruce B (Oct 24, 2007)

Well, I've packed everything, Wittdog has directions to my place, he's pretty much packed, my Brother's been packed since Monday, and as soon as Witt gets here about 6am tomorrow morning, we'll be on the road to Lynchburg.

I have no idea how we're gonna sleep tonight, it's kinda like the anticipation you had when you were a kid trying to sleep on Christmas Eve.

I spoke to Uncle Bubba today, he's being his usual happy, positive self.

So keep a good thought that we won't get our a$$es handed to us and we at least make a respectable showing. My own feelings...I think between Kevin, Dave, Dallas and I we should be able to turn in some decent Q, if not, then we'll raise our glasses to Mr. Jack and toast the winner.

Wish us luck folks.


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 24, 2007)

GOOD LUCK GUYS! 
Wish I was going with you  
Raise a few for me 8)


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 24, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## wittdog (Oct 24, 2007)

I’m all packed and ready to roll…I’m going to catch a few hours of ZZZ then it’s off to the Jack via MI..30 Pack of Labatts and 2 Bottles of Jack ought to do it   Like Bruce said it’s going to be tough sleeping.  Can’t wait to hang out with Bruce, Uncle Happy and Dallas. [smilie=drink.gif]


----------



## Unity (Oct 24, 2007)

That's a formidable combination of talent -- you guys should do great! Best of luck!   

--John  8) 
(Keep an eye on Dallas to make sure he stays uprignt.   )


----------



## wittdog (Oct 24, 2007)

Who's going to keep an eye on me to make sure I stay upright....


----------



## Diva Q (Oct 24, 2007)

Good Luck guys. I wish you all the best of luck. 

I am sure you will make everyone proud. 

(And good luck to all others going as well)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 24, 2007)

Give em hell boys.  Dont forget to spread the BBQ Central love.


----------



## Griff (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck and have fun guys.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 24, 2007)

See you guys in Lynchburg!  Drive safe guys!  Thanks for all the best wishes everyone!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Oct 24, 2007)

Best of luck!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.  Say a few prayers if you get a chance. :roll:   Tough experienced field to go up against but then again if it wasn't...it wouldn't be the Jack.  I'll do some reporting like I did from the Royal.  Send some positive vibes our way on Saturday.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck guys!  Dallas, I'm especially happy to see your health improved enough for you to make it!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks, Larry.  I went through a full day of tests at the Cleveland Clinic on Monday.  Haven't gotten the results yet but I feel great.  Did the Nelsonville contest last weekend without incident.  I did take comfort in the fact though that one of the teams there was a team called Life Saving BBQ which I believe are a group of guys that are EMT's.

I'll report back once I get the test results.  Thanks again!


----------



## Bobberqer (Oct 25, 2007)

Good Luck to you guysa, and see you on Friday


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 25, 2007)

unleash the pigs of hell!

and try not to pass out this time.  However, if you do,
Larry and I will come and drink beer in the hospital parking lot.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 25, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> unleash the pigs of hell!
> 
> and try not to pass out this time.  However, if you do,
> *Larry and I will come and drink beer in the hospital parking lot*.



Ahhh, I can't wait till April!


----------



## john pen (Oct 25, 2007)

Tenn. will never be the same...Hope your trip is safe..


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 25, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1gxt1r4n]unleash the pigs of hell!
> 
> and try not to pass out this time.  However, if you do,
> *Larry and I will come and drink beer in the hospital parking lot*.



Ahhh, I can't wait till April!  [/quote:1gxt1r4n]

Only if you talk the nurses into getting me some beer interveneously!


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 25, 2007)

Don't forget a bottle of Jack.  I think you have to put it on or in something. .... For the judges,....not for personal blood thinning. 


Good luck.

Sorry I can't make the drive one state over.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 25, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Bruce B.  He said that Wittdog has already popped the top of the Gentalmen Jack and should be passed out before noon [smilie=drink.gif] .  Thats probably a good thing sence he left his house at 12am to go to Bruces :tired .


----------



## john pen (Oct 25, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I just got off the phone with Bruce B.  He said that Wittdog has already popped the top of the Gentalmen Jack and should be passed out before noon [smilie=drink.gif] .   .



Thats why I hang with him...(plus he feeds me)


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 25, 2007)

Had breakfast with the Champions this morning. (Not Jack D   )
Got to meet the Witt's and Bruce's bro. (Both a pleasure) They were raring to go!


----------



## Rockin Rooster (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck to everyone, I'll see you there. Looks like I'll be one of the DSJs after all, cause someone bailed out :? . Can't figure out what could be a more prestegious thing except to be cooking  .


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 26, 2007)

I pulled into Winchester, Tenn. last night around 9pm (14 hour drive through sucky rain and traffic).
Hope to catch up to Wittdog and Bruce around noon to help calm Uncle Bubba down. 
You say Wittdog takes a touch of Jack now and then??? Noooooo, can't be. :roll:  :roll:


----------

